# The new Fantastic 4



## Veho (May 5, 2015)

Trailer oop: 

​ 


I didn't even know it was in the works. 

So what do you think? Is it clobberin' time, or will it fizzle out? 

It doesn't tie into any other Marvel movie continuity (for now).


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 5, 2015)

The second trailer made the movie a lot more interesting and comedic.

That "fist-cuddle" moment was pretty funny.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 5, 2015)

"from the studio that brought you".....
A few months back I recall making a comment about executive producers but I think that has just been topped.

I think I saw the first fantastic 4 on a plane and it was not the worst way I have ever had to kill a few hours. The second was pretty poor but I least can not remember it.

This will probably join the list of comic films I watch once and never bother to watch again, which is most of them really.


----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2015)

I hate reboots of the same things from a few years ago 
But the movie looks good.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 5, 2015)

I look forward to all the reboots of these reboots starring 10 year olds in a few years. Seems to be the trend.

By "look forward to" I mean "this is why I don't watch movies anymore"


----------



## FAST6191 (May 5, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I hate reboots of the same things from a few years ago
> But the movie looks good.



I hate unnecessary reboots of things that were actually working before and could still work (aging actors and increased budgets are valid excuses in my world), though I am happy enough to see alt universe/different interpretations. It would be a hard sell to say that Fantastic 4 worked well.


----------



## Veho (May 5, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> (aging actors and increased budgets are valid excuses in my world)


Aging actors is a very good reason. People complained about an "early" Spiderman reboot, but Tobey Maguire is 40 years old. Even if he managed to pull off a Peter Parker despite being so dorky and chubby, he really was too old for a fourth movie. 

(The fact the 3rd one sucked balls notwithstanding.)


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 5, 2015)

Veho said:


> Aging actors is a very good reason. People complained about an "early" Spiderman reboot, but Tobey Maguire is 40 years old. Even if he managed to pull off a Peter Parker despite being so dorky and chubby, he really was too old for a fourth movie.
> 
> (The fact the 3rd one sucked balls notwithstanding.)


It's also about the looks. Andrew Garfield's like 30 years old but nailed it for a 20 y/o guy.

I really liked Andrew Garfield as Spidey but they're recasting again... 

Please don't kill Uncle Ben again.


----------



## T-hug (May 5, 2015)

I like the look of it. Michael B Jordan was great in The Wire and Fruitvale Station, Miles Teller was amazing in Whiplash so 2 out 4 is a good start. Besides it can't be worse than Rise of the Silver Surfer lol. 
Great year to be a Marvel fan!


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 6, 2015)

who's the black guy? is he supposed to be johnny?
whats wrong with an orange thing? why make him earthy like that?

is flying into a black/wormhole thingy with a spacecraft too fancy an origin story for the fantastic four?
why does hollywood believe we have no idea who the fantastic four are anyways? why do we need origin movies? why can't they just go battle with some villains from the get go?

like seriously, i remember a fantastic four cartoon that managed to sum up the origin story in a 1 minute intro song. that was all we needed.
thats all we want. intro song and 89 minutes of action.


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2015)

The new Doom: 


​


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 7, 2015)

I have to say I love where it was made so I'm kinda partial to it but as someone who has never been into the comics or what not it seems interesting enough for me.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 7, 2015)

It's been getting panned in reviews :/


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 8, 2015)

Ive always found the Fantastic Four to just be a really lame super hero group anyway. The concept of them has never really interested me, and I just can't ever see their portrayal ever going... well.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Aug 9, 2015)

So you can actually see the Thing's "thing"?




Seems the reshoots were a dead giveaway as most are....oh well guess we gone see what the next abomination version of this will be


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 9, 2015)

Just watch _The Incredibles_ you'll get your money's worth. Ditch this.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 9, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Just watch _The Incredibles_ you'll get your money's worth. Ditch this.


I actually always hated the incredibles, its just not that good to me.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 9, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I actually always hated the incredibles, its just not that good to me.


What didn't you like about it?


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 9, 2015)

My only interest in the film lies in Miles Teller, as I thought he did fine in Whiplash, which JK Simmons obviously stole that show. The flak it's getting turns me off to it. I never found myself interested in the movies anyways. I did catch the animated series that was on either Cartoon Network or Nickelodeon, or even Toon Disney (remember that channel?). Only a bit of that.

Jamie Bell was on Nymphomaniac, fingering Charlotte Gainsbourg, so I was curious what he'd do, but the all CGI affair, meh.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 9, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> What didn't you like about it?


The charecters were for the most part very annoying (the twerp son, daughter who has no charecter, and the villian is like a bitchy 12 year old), felt too generic super powers, I didn't like the animation style compared to sherk and other DreamWorks, it felt boring except for the final fight, it was really dis appointing compared to the action shows I watched like the old marvel 90s stuff.

 really I just hated that movie when I first saw it (I was like 7 when I saw it for the first time).. I really just hate most Disney Pixar 3d movies except wreck it Ralph and frozen really and hate how people over think those movies as to this day I like dream works more (antz>bugs life, shark tales >nemo) and I liked other stuff like Wallace and gromit.


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Aug 10, 2015)

Just saw this today in the theaters. It was complete trash and bombed so badly. Worse yet is that the director of this hot mess REFUSES to take any blame for this movie's complete and utter failure.


----------



## irvinscastle (Aug 19, 2015)

can agree
this is dumpster juice


----------



## Ra1d (Aug 19, 2015)

If there was an award for the worst movie ever, this movie wouldn't get it, cuz it's much worse than that.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 19, 2015)

Saw it last night. It's a lot of fun to make fun of with a friend!

The characters only get powers an hour after the movie starts; they spent an hour explaining one character's flat backstory. Tee villain is introduced 15 minutes before the movie ends, and has no motive to destroy the earth but he does it anyway. It was just so fucking horrible.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 20, 2015)

sooo, i shouldnt watch either this or DBEvolution? lol sounds okay to me.


----------

